# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  فتى الكهول ذو اللسان السؤول، والقلب العقول

## سراج منير

*فتى الكهول ذو اللسان السؤول، والقلب العقول*   *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*   * ترجمان القرآن عبد الله بن عباس*  *  -هو عبد الله بن عباس بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي أبو العباس الهاشمي ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، حبر هذه الامة، ومفسر كتاب الله وترجمانه، كان يقال له الحبر والبحر*  * -وروى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا كثيرا، وعن جماعة من الصحابة، وأخذ عنه خلق من الصحابة وأمم من التابعين، وله مفردات ليست لغيره من الصحابة لاتساع علمه وكثرة فهمه وكمال عقله وسعة فضله ونبل أصله، رضي الله عنه وأرضاه. *  *  وأمه أم الفضل لبابة بنت الحارث الهلالية أخت ميمونة بنت الحارث أم المؤمنين،*  *وهو والد الخلفاء العباسيين، وهو أخو أخوة عشرة ذكور من أم الفضل للعباس، وهو آخرهم مولدا، وقد مات كل واحد منهم في بلد بعيد عن الآخر كما سيأتي ذلك. *  *قال  ابن عباس. :* * لما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الشعب جاء أبي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له: يا محمد أرى أم الفضل قد اشتملت على حمل، فقال:*  *" لعل الله أن يقر أعينكم ".قال: فلما ولدتني أتى بي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا في خرقة فحنكني بريقه.
قال مجاهد: فلا نعلم أحدا حنكه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بريقه غيره، وفي رواية أخرى فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*  *" لعل الله أن يبيض وجوهنا بغلام " فولدت عبد الله بن عباس*  * -و   عن ابن عباس أنه قال:* * ولدت قبل الهجرة بثلاث سنين، ونحن في الشعب، وتوفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة،*   * -وفي صحيح البخاري عن ابن عباس قال:* * توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا مختون، وكانوا لا يختنون الغلام حتى يحتلم.* *-وقال أبو داود الطيالسي   عن ابن عباس قال: قبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا ابن خمس عشرة سنة مختون، وهذا هو الاصح ويؤيده صحة ما ثبت في الصحيحين،   عن ابن عباس قال: أقبلت راكبا على أتان وأنا يومئذ قد ناهزت الاحتلام، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي بالناس بمنى إلى غير جدار، فمررت بين يدي بعض الصف، فنزلت وأرسلت الاتان ترتع ودخلت في الصف، فلم ينكر علي ذلك أحد.*  *
 -وثبت عنه في الصحيح أنه قال: كنت أنا وأمي من المستضعفين، كانت أمي من النساء وكنت أنا من الولدان، وهاجر مع أبيه الفتح، فاتفق لقياهما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجحفة، وهو ذاهب لفتح مكة، فشهد الفتح وحنينا والطائف عام ثمان، وقيل كان في سنة تسع وحجة الوداع سنة عشر*  * - وصحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حينئذ ولزمه، وأخذ عنه وحفظ وضبط الاقوال والافعال والاحوال، وأخذ عن الصحابة علما عظيما مع الفهم الثاقب، والبلاغة والفصاحة والجمال والملاحة، والاصالة والبيان، ودعا له رسول الرحمن صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما وردت به الاحاديث الثابتة الاركان، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*  *" دعا له بأن يعلمه التأويل، وأن يفقهه في الدين ". *   *-وقال ابن عمر    :*  *إن عمر كان يدعو عبد الله بن عباس فيقربه ويقول: إني رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاك يوما فمسح رأسك وتفل في فيك وقال: " اللهم فقهه في الدين، وعلمه التأويل ".* *وبه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*  *" اللهم بارك فيه وانشر منه ". *  *-وقال  ابن عباس. : بت في بيت خالتي ميمونة فوضعت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غسلا، فقال:* * " من وضع هذا ؟ قالوا: عبد الله بن عباس، فقال: اللهم علمه التأويل، وفقهه في الدين ". *  *وقال الامام أحمد:   أن ابن عباس قال: أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من آخر الليل فصليت خلفه فأخذ بيدي فجرني حتى جعلني حذاءه، فلما أقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على صلاته خنست فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما انصرف من صلاته قال: " ما شأني أجعلك في حذائي فتخنس "  ؟ فقلت: يا رسول الله أو ينبغي لاحد أن يصلي في حذائك وأنت رسول الله الذي أعطاك الله عز وجل ؟ قال: فأعجبته فدعا الله لي أن يزيدني علما وفهما، قال: ثم رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نام حتى سمعت نفخه، ثم أتاه بلال فقال: يا رسول الله: الصلاة، فقام فصلى ما أعاد وضوءا. *  *
 وقال الامام أحمد:   عن ابن عباس.قال: " ضمني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال:* * اللهم علمه الحكمة ". *  *-وقال الامام أحمد:  ، عن ابن عباس.قال:* * " كنت مع أبي عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده رجل يناجيه: وهو كالمعرض عن العباس، فخرجنا من عنده*  *فقال العباس: ألم أر ابن عمك كالمعرض عني ؟ فقلت: إنه كان عنده رجل يناجيه، قال عباس: أو كان عنده أحد ؟* * قلت: نعم، فرجع إليه فقال: يا رسول الله هل كان عندك أحد آنفا ؟ فإن عبد الله أخبرني أنه كان عندك رجل يناجيك،* * قال: هل رأيته يا عبد الله ؟ قال: قلت: نعم ! قال ذاك جبريل عليه السلام  *  * وفيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: " أما إنك ستصاب في بصرك ".وكان كذلك،  *  * -وقد ورد في فضائل ابن عباس أحاديث كثيرة  وقال البيهقي:   عن ابن عباس قال:* * " لما قبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قلت لرجل من الانصار:*  *هلم فلنسأل أصحاب رسول الله فإنهم اليوم كثير، فقال: يا عجبا لك يا بن عباس ! ! أترى الناس يفتقرون إليك وفي الناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فيهم ؟* * قال: فترك ذلك وأقبلت أنا أسأل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن كان ليبلغني الحديث عن الرجل فآتي بابه وهو قائل فأتوسد ردائي على بابه يسفي الريح علي من التراب، فيخرج فيراني فيقول: يا بن عم رسول الله ما جاء بك ؟ هلا أرسلت إلي فأتيك ؟ فأقول: لا ! أنا أحق أن آتيك، قال: فأسأله عن الحديث، قال: فعاش هذا الرجل الانصاري حتى رآني وقد اجتمع حولي الناس يسألوني، فيقول: هذا الفتى كان أعقل مني ". *  * -وقال   ابن عباس  :* *وجدت عامة علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند هذا الحي من الانصار، إن كنت لاقبل بباب أحدهم، ولو شئت أن يؤذن لي عليه لاذن لي، ولكن أبتغي بذلك طيب نفسه.
 و: سمع  ابن عباس يقول: كنت ألزم الاكابر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المهاجرين والانصار فأسألهم عن
مغازي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما نزل من القرآن في ذلك، وكنت لا آتي أحدا منهم إلا سر باتياني إليه، لقربي من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجعلت أسأل أبي بن كعب يوما - وكان من الراسخين في العلم - عما نزل من القرآن بالمدينة، فقال: نزل سبع وعشرون سورة وسائرها مكي. *  *      قال عن معمر: عامة علم ابن عباس من ثلاثة، من عمر وعلي وأبي بن كعب،* * وقال طاوس عن ابن عباس أنه قال: إن كنت لاسأل عن الامر الواحد من ثلاثين من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقال   الشعبي  : قيل لابن عباس: أنى أصبت هذا العلم ؟ قال:* * بلسان سؤول، وقلب عقول.
وثبت عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه كان يجلس ابن عباس مع مشايخ الصحابة ويقول: نعم ترجمان القرآن عبد الله بن عباس، وكان إذا أقبل يقول عمر:* * جاء فتى الكهول، وذو اللسان السؤول، والقلب العقول. *  * -وثبت في الصحيح أن عمر سأل الصحابة عن تفسير: **  *(إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح)*  *فسكت بعض وأجاب بعض بجواب لم يرتضه عمر، ثم سأل ابن عباس عنها* * فقال: أجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نعي إليه، فقال: لا أعلم منها إلا بما تعلم، وأراد عمر بذلك أن يقرر عندهم جلالة قدره، وكبير منزلته في العلم والفهم*   *  -وسأله مرة عن ليلة القدر فاستنبط أنها في السابعة من العشر الاخير فاستحسنه عمر واستجاده كما ذكرنا في التفسير.* *
    عن عمر أنه قال لابن عباس:* * لقد علمت علما ما علمناه،  : إنك لاصبح فتياننا وجها، وأحسنهم عقلا، وأفقههم في كتاب الله عز وجل. *  *-وقال   ابن عباس  : قال لي أبي: إن عمر يدنيك ويجلسك مع أكابر الصحابة فاحفظ عني ثلاثا، لا تفشين له سرا، ولا تغتابن عنده أحدا، ولا يجربن عليك كذبا.*  *قال الشعبي: قلت لابن عباس: كل واحدة خير من ألف، فقال ابن عباس: بل كل واحدة خير من عشرة آلاف.*  *  قال عطاء بن يسار:* * أن عمر وعثمان كانا يدعوان ابن عباس فيسير مع أهل بدر، وكان يفتي في عهد عمر وعثمان إلى يوم مات.
قلت:* * وشهد فتح إفريقية سنة سبع وعشرين مع ابن أبي سرح، وقال الزهري عن علي بن الحسين عن أبيه قال: نظر أبي إلى ابن عباس يوم الجمل يمشي بين الصفين،* * فقال: أقر الله عين من له ابن عم مثل هذا، وقد شهد مع علي الجمل وصفين وكان أميرا على الميسرة، وشهد معه قتال الخوارج وكان ممن أشار على علي أن يستنيب معاوية على الشام، وأن لا يعزله عنها في بادئ الامر، حتى قال له فيما قال:* * إن أحببت عزله فوله شهرا واعزله دهرا، فأبى علي إلا أن يقاتله، فكان ما كان مما قد سبق بيانه. *   *-ولما تراوض الفريقان على تحكيم الحكمين طلب ابن عباس أن يكون من جهة علي ليكافئ عمرو بن العاص، فامتنعت مذحج وأهل اليمن إلا أن يكون من جهة علي أبو موسى الاشعري،*  * وكان من أمر الحكمين ما سلف.وقد استنابه علي على البصرة، وأقام للناس الحج في بعض السنين فخطب بهم في عرفات خطبة وفسر فيها سورة البقرة، وفي رواية سورة النور، قال من سمعه:* * فسر ذلك تفسيرا لو سمعته الروم والترك والديلم لاسلموا.*  *
 -وهو أول من عرف بالناس في البصرة، فكان يصعد المنبر ليلة عرفة ويجتمع أهل البصرة حوله فيفسر شيئا من القرآن، ويذكر الناس من بعد العصر إلى الغروب، ثم ينزل فيصلي بهم المغرب، وقد اختلف العلماء بعده في ذلك، فمنهم من كره ذلك وقال: هو بدعة لم يعملها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحد من أصحابه إلا ابن عباس، ومنهم من استحب ذلك لاجل ذكر الله وموافقة الحجاج. *   *-وقد كان ابن عباس ينتقد على علي في بعض أحكامه فيرجع إليه علي في ذلك،* * كما قال الامام أحمد:   عن عكرمة أن عليا حرق ناسا ارتدوا عن الاسلام فبلغ ذلك ابن عباس*  *فقال: لو كنت أنا لم أحرقهم بالنار، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*  *" لا تعذبوا بعذاب الله "* * بل كنت قاتلهم لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ".فبلغ ذلك عليا فقال:* * ويح ابن عباس  إنه لغواص على الهنات*  *وقد كافأه علي فإن ابن عباس كان يرى إباحة المتعة، وأنها باقية، وتحليل الحمر الانسية،* * فقال علي: إنك امرؤ تائه، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*  *" نهى عن نكاح المتعة وعن لحوم الحمر الانسية يوم خيبر "* *.وهذا الحديث مخرج في الصحيحين وغيرهما، وله ألفظ هذا من أحسنها والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم. *  * -وقال البيهقي:  : ورد صعصعة بن صوحان على علي بن أبي طالب من البصرة فسأله عن ابن عباس - وكان علي خلفه بها - فقال صعصعة:* * يا أمير المؤمنين، إنه آخذ بثلاث وتارك لثلاث آخذ بقلوب الرجال إذا حدث، وبحسن الاستماع إذا حدث وبأيسر الامرين إذا خولف.*  *وترك ؟ المراء ومقارنة اللئيم، وما يعتذر منه. *   *وعن عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص عن أبيه.قال:* * ما رأيت أحدا أحضر فهما ولا ألب لبا ولا أكثر علما، ولا أوسع حلما من ابن عباس، ولقد رأيت عمر يدعوه للمعضلات ثم يقول عندك قد جاءتك معضلة، ثم لا يجاوز قوله، وإن حوله لاهل بدر من المهاجرين والانصار.*  *قال عبد الله بن مسعود:* * لو أدرك ابن عباس أسناننا ما عشره منا أحد.وكان يقول: نعم ترجمان القرآن ابن عباس، وعن ابن عمر أنه قال:* * ابن عباس أعلم الناس بما أنزل الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. *  *وقال   جابر بن عبد الله   حين بلغه موت ابن عباس وصفق باحدى يديه على الاخرى:* * مات اليوم أعلم الناس وأحلم الناس، وقد أصيبت به هذه الامة مصيبة لا ترتق.*  *  قال رافع بن خديج: مات اليوم من كان يحتاج إليه من بين المشرق والمغرب في العلم. *  *و سمع  معاوية يقول مات والله أفقه من مات ومن عاش*   *  وروى ابن عساكر عن ابن عباس قال:* * دخلت على معاوية حين كان الصلح وهو أول ما التقيت أنا وهو، فإذا عنده أناس*  *فقال: مرحبا بابن عباس، ما تحاكت الفتنة بيني وبين أحد كان أعز علي بعدا ولا أحب إلي قربا، الحمد لله الذي أمات عليا،* * فقلت له: إن الله لا يذم في قضائه، وغير هذا الحديث أحسن منه، ثم قلت له:* * أحب أن تعفيني من ابن عمي وأعفيك من ابن عمك، قال: ذلك لك. *   * -وقال   الشعبي *  *: ركب زيد بن ثابت فأخذ ابن عباس بركابه فقال: لا تفعل يا بن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: هكذا أمرنا أن نفعل بعلمائنا فقال زيد: أرنى يداك ؟ فأخرج يديه فقبلهما*  *فقال: هكذا أمرنا أن نفعل بأهل بيت نبينا. *  *، قال عبيد الله بن عتبة.:* * كان ابن عباس قد فات الناس بخصال، بعلم ما سبق إليه، وفقه فيما احتيج إليه من رأيه، وحلم ونسب ونائل، وما رأيت أحدا كان أعلم بما سبقه من حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منه، ولا بقضاء أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان منه، ولا أفقه في رأي منه، ولا أعلم بشعر ولا عربية ولا تفسيرالقرآن ولا بحساب ولا بفريضة منه، ولا أعلم فيما مضى ولا أثقب رأيا فيما احتيج إليه منه، ولقد كان يجلس يوما ما يذكر فيه إلا الفقه، ويوما ما يذكر فيه إلا التأويل، ويوما ما يذكر فيه إلا المغازي، ويوما الشعر، ويوما أيام العرب، وما رأيت عالما قط جلس إليه إلا خضع له، ولا وجدت سائلا سأله إلا وجد عنده علما.* *قال: وربما حفظت القصيدة من فيه ينشدها ثلاثين بيتا. *  * - وقال عطاء:* *ما رأيت مجلسا أكرم من مجلس ابن عباس، أكثر فقها، ولا أعظم هيبة، أصحاب القرآن يسألونه، وأصحاب العربية
يسألونه، وأصحاب الشعر عنه يسألونه، فكلهم يصدر في واد أوسع. *  *وقال   طاوس عن أبيه.قال:* * كان ابن عباس قد يسبق على الناس في العلم كما تسبق النخلة السحوق على الودى الصغار.
وقال ليث بن أبي سليم قلت لطاوس:* * لم لزمت هذا الغلام ؟ - يعني ابن عباس - وتركت الاكابر من الصحابة ؟* * فقال: إني رأيت سبعين من الصحابة إذا تماروا في شئ صاروا إلى قوله،*  *و: ما رأيت أفقه منه،   وما خالفه أحد قط فتركه حتى يقرره. *   *عن أبي صالح:* * قال لقد رأيت من ابن عباس مجلسا لو أن جميع قريش فخرت به لكان لها به الفخر، لقد رأيت الناس اجتمعوا على بابه حتى ضاق بهم الطريق، فما كان أحد يقدر أن يجئ ولا أن يذهب، قال:* * فدخلت عليه فأخبرته بمكانهم على بابه، فقال لي: ضع لي وضوءا، قال: فتوضأ وجلس وقال: اخرج فقل لهم: من كان يريد أن يسأل عن القرآن وحروفه وما أريد منه فليدخل.قال: فخرجت فأذنتهم فدخلوا حتى ملاوا البيت والحجرة، فما سألوه عن شئ إلا أخبرهم عنه وزادهممثل ما سألوا عنه أو أكثر، ثم قال: إخوانكم، فخرجوا.*  *ثم قال: اخرج فقل:*  * من أراد أن يسأل عن الحلال والحرام والفقه فليدخل، قال فخرجت فأذنتهم فدخلوا حتى ملاوا البيت والحجرة، فما سألوه عن شئ إلا أخبرهم به وزادهم مثله أو أكثر، ثم قال إخوانكم فخرجوا، ثم قال اخرج فقل: من كان يريد أن يسأل عن الفرائض وما أشبهها، فليدخل، فخرجت فأذنتهم فدخلوا حتى ملاوا البيت والحجرة، فما سألوه عن شئ إلا أخبرهم وزادهم مثله أو أكثر،*   *ثم قال: إخوانكم فخرجوا، ثم قال: اخرج فقل: من كان يريد أن يسأل عن العربية والشعر والغريب من الكلام فليدخل، فخرجت فأذنتهم فدخلوا حتى ملاوا البيت والحجرة فما سألوه عن شئ إلا أخبرهم به وزادهم مثله، ثم قال إخوانكم فخرجوا، قال أبو صالح: فلو أن قريشا كلها فخرت بذلك لكان فخرا، فما رأيت مثل هذا لاحد من الناس. *  * قال مسروق*  *: كنت إذا رأيت ابن عباس قلت أجمل الناس، فإذا نطق قلت أفصح الناس، فإذا تحدث قلت أعلم الناس. *  *    قال شقيق بن سلمة:* * خطب ابن عباس وهو على الموسم فافتتح سورة البقرة فجعل يقرأها ويفسرها فجعلت أقول ما رأيت ولا سمعت كلام رجل مثله، لو سمعته فارس والروم لاسلمت. *  * قال ابن عباس*  *: أنا من الراسخين في العلم الذين يعلمون تأويله،*  * وقال مجاهد: عرضت القرآن على ابن عباس مرتين أقف عند كل آية فأسأل عنها، وروى عنه أنه قال أربع من القرآن لا أدري ما به جئ، الاواه، والحنان، والرقيم، والغسلين.
وكل القرآن أعلمه إلا هذه الاربع.* *
قالوا* *: كان ابن عباس إذا سئل عن مسألة فإن كانت في كتاب الله قال بها، وإن لم تكن وهي السنة قال بها، فإن لم يقلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووجدها عن أبي بكر وعمر قال بها، وإلا اجتهد رأيه*  * : شتم رجل ابن عباس فقال له: إنك لتشتمني وفي ثلاث خصال،لآتي على الآية من كتاب الله فأود أن الناس علموا منها مثل الذي أعلم، وإني لاسمع بالحاكم من حكام المسلمين يقضي بالعدل ويحكم بالقسط فأفرح به وأدعو إليه، ولعلي لا أقاضي إليه ولا أحاكم أبدا وإني لاسمع بالغيث يصيب الارض من أرض المسلمين فأفرح به ومالي بها من سائمة أبدا،*  * -وقال ابن أبي مليكة: صحبت ابن عباس من المدينة إلى مكة، وكان يصلي ركعتين فإذا نزل قام شطر الليل ويرتل القرآن حرفا حرفا، ويكثر في ذلك من النشيج والنحيب ويقرأ: **  *(وجاءت سكرة الموت بالحق ذلك ما كنت منه تحيد) *   * -وروى *  *أن ملك الروم كتب إلى معاوية يسأله عن أحب الكلام إلى الله عز وجل.ومن أكرم العباد على الله عز وجل، ومن أكرم الاماء على الله عز وجل.وعن أربعة فيهم الروح فلم يركضوا في رحم، وعن قبر سار بصاحبه، وعن مكان في الارض لم تطلع فيه الشمس إلا مرة واحدة، وعن قوس قزح ما هو ؟ وعن المجرة.
فبعث معاوية فسأل ابن عباس عنهن فكتب ابن عباس إليه:* * أما أحب الكلام إلى الله فسبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وأكرم العباد على الله آدم، خلقه بيده، ونفخ فيه من روحه، وأسجد له ملائكته، وعلمه أسماء كل شئ.
وأكرم الاماء على الله مريم بنت عمران، وأما الاربعة الذين لم يركضوا في رحم فآدم وحواء وعصى موسى، وكبش إبراهيم الذي فدى به إسماعيل.وفي رواية وناقة صالح،*  *وأما القبر الذي سار بصاحبه فهو حوت يونس، وأما المكان الذي لم تصبه الشمس إلا مرة واحدة فهو البحر لما انفلق لموسى حتى جاز بنو إسرائيل فيه، وأما قوس قزح فأمان لاهل الارض من الغرق، والمجرة باب في السماء، وفي رواية الذي ينشق منه.*  *فلما قرأ ملك الروم ذلك أعجبه وقال:* * والله ما هي من عند معاوية ولا من قوله، وإنما هي من عند أهل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد ورد في هذه الاسئولة روايات كثيرة فيها وفي بعضها نظر والله أعلم.*    *-وكان يقول:*  * يا لسان قل خيرا تغنم، واسكت عن شر تسلم، فإنك إن لا تفعل تندم.* * *  * ومن موعظ ابن عباس رضى الله عنة*   *وجاء إليه رجل يقال له جندب فقال له:* * أوصني، فقال:* * أوصيك بتوحيد الله والعمل له، وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة، فإن كل خير آتيه أنت بعد ذلك منك مقبول، وإلى الله مرفوع، يا جندب إنك لن تزدد من موتك إلا قربا، فصل صلاة مودع.واصبح في الدنيا كأنك غريب مسافر، فإنك من أهل القبور، وابك على ذنبك وتب من خطيئتك، ولتكن الدنيا عليك أهون من شسع نعلك، فكأن قد فارقتها وصرت إلى عدل الله، ولن تنتفع بما خلفت، ولن ينفعك إلا عملك. *  *وقال بعضهم:*  * أوصى ابن عباس بكلمات خير من الخيل الدهم، قال: لا تكلمن فيما لا يعنيك حتى ترى له موضعا، ولا تمار سفيها ولا حليما فإن الحليم يغلبك والسفيه يزدريك، ولا تذكرن أخاك إذا توارى عنك إلا بمثل الذي تحب أن يتكلم فيك إذا تواريت عنه، واعمل عمل من يعلم أنه مجزى بالاحسان مأخوذ بالاجرام.
فقال رجل عنده: يا بن عباس ! هذا خير من عشرة آلاف.* *فقال ابن عباس: كلمة منه خير من عشرة آلاف. *  * -وقال ابن عباس:*  * تمام المعروف تعجيله وتصغيره وستره - يعني أن تعجل العطية للمعطى، وأن تصغر في عين المعطي - وأن تسترها عن الناس فلا تظهرها ! فإن في إظهارها فتح باب الرياء وكسر قلب المعطى، واستحياءه من الناس.* * وقال ابن عباس:*  * أعز الناس على جليس لو استطعت أن لا يقع الذباب على وجهه لفعلت،*   *وقال أيضا: لا يكافئ من أتاني يطلب حاجة فرآني لها موضعا إلا الله عز وجل، وكذا رجل بدأني بالسلام أو أوسع لي في مجلس أو قام لي عن المجلس، أو رجل سقاني شربة ماء على ظمأ، ورجل حفظني بظهر الغيب.*  *والمأثور عنه من هذه المكارم كثير جدا وفيما ذكرنا إشارة إلى ما لم نذكره. *  * -وقد عده الهيثم بن عدي في العميان من الاشراف، وفي بعض الاحاديث الواردة عنه ما يدل على ذلك، وقد أصيبت إحدى عينيه فنحل جسمه، فلما أصيبت الاخرى عاد إليه لحمه،* * فقيل له في ذلك فقال: أصابني ما رأيتم في الاولى شفقة على الاخرى، فلما ذهبتا اطمأن قلبي.*  *وقال   عكرمة، عن ابن عباس أنه وقع في عينيه الماء فقال له الطبيب:* * ننزعك من عينيك الماء على أن لا تصلي سبعة أيام.
فقال: لا ! إنه من ترك الصلاة وهو يقدر عليها لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان،* * وفي رواية أنه قيل له: نزيلهذا الماء من عينيك على أن تبقى خمسة أيام ولا تصلي إلا على عود، وفي رواية إلا مستلقيا،* * فقال: لا والله ولا ركعة واحدة، إنه من ترك صلاة واحدة متعمدا لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان. *  *-وقد أنشد المدائني لابن عباس حين عمي:*  *إن يأخذ الله من عيني نورهما * ففي لساني وسمعي منهما نور* *قلبي ذكي وعقلي غير ذي دخل * وفي فمي صارم كالسيف مأثور*   *  -فلما كان في سنة ثمان وستين توفي ابن عباس بالطائف، وصلى عليه محمد بن الحنفية، فلما وضعوه ليدخلوه في قبره*  * جاء طائر أبيض لم ير مثل خلقته، فدخل في أكفانه والتف بها حتى دفن معه* *.قال عفان: وكانوا يرون علمه وعمله، فلما وضع في اللحد تلا تال لا يعرف من هو وفي رواية أنهم سمعوا من قبره: ** * (يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي)*  *هذا القول في وفاته هو الذي صححه غير واحد من الائمة، ونص عليه أحمد بن حنبل *  *وكان عمره يوم مات ثنتين وسبعين سنة، *  * والله أعلم.* * صفة ابن عباس*  *   كان جسيما إذا جلس يأخذ مكان رجلين، جميلا له وفرة، قد شاب مقدم رأسه، وشابت لمته، وكان يخضب بالحناء وقيل بالسواد، حسن الوجه يلبس حسنا ويكثر من الطيب بحيث إنه كان إذا مر في الطريق يقول النساء هذا ابن عباس أو رجل معه مسك،* * وكان وسيما أبيض طويلا جسيما فصيحا،* * ولما عمي اعترى لونه صفرة يسيرة.* *
 -وقد كان بنو العباس عشرة،* * وهم الفضل، و عبد الله، وعبيد الله، ومعبد، وقثم، وعبد الرحمن، وكثير، والحارث، وعون، وتمام.
وكان أصغرهم تمام، ولهذا كان يحمله ويقول:* *تموا بتمام فصاروا عشرة * يا رب فاجعلهم كراما بررة  واجعلهم ذكرا وانم الثمرة*  *  فأما الفضل فمات بأجنادين شهيدا،* * وعبد الله بالطائف، وعبيد الله باليمن،* * ومعبد وعبد الرحمن بافريقية،*  *وقثم وكثير بينبع، وقيل إن قثما مات بسمرقند،*   *وقد قال مسلم   : ما رأيت مثل بني أم واحدة أشراف ولدوا في دار واحدة أبعد قبور من بني أم الفضل،* * ثم ذكر مواضع قبورهم  ، إلا أنه قال الفضل مات بالمدينة، وعبيد الله بالشام. *  * -وكان يدعى السجاد لكثرة صلاته،*  *وكان أجمل قرشي على وجه الارض،* * وقد قيل إنه كان يصلي كل يوم ألف ركعة، وقيل في الليل والنهار مع الجمال التام،* * وعلى هذا فهو أبو الخلفاء العباسيين،*  *ففي ولده كانت الخلافة العباسية  *  * وأسند ألفا وستمائة وسبعين حديثا* *  والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم. *

----------

